# The Range vs The Woods



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey PT members,

A topic being discussed with co-workers about some crazy hunting situations today made me realize how people "prepare" for a hunt vs what happens on a hunt. I'm sure many of us have been in a situation where our quarry shows themselves at last light, or pops out in the opposite direction than we are set-up for. Then you have to lean awkwardly, maybe stick out a leg for balance, maybe no resting position for our rifle...sound familiar...I know I have been in some strange stances when taking a white-tail, or beading in on a hog or coyote. What I realized is that most people sight in and practice with their rifles at the range, on a bench, with great lighting, and in vastly open areas. Then what happens? They get out in the woods, up in a stand or a cramped blind, and the deer/hog/coyote etc comes out to the far left or far right. At this point the confusion sets in, more like a mild panic. A loss of confidence from an unusual angle or strange body position. I believe this accounts for a lot of missed shots and bad shot placement. I was primarily an Archery shooter in my teens. I competed in ASA and IBO competition and State tournaments. I remember a distinct competition class called "hunter". All other competitor stakes were placed in the open areas with clear lanes, but the hunter stakes were behind trees and ridges, in small cut-out thickets or awkward positions as the make the shots much harder. This class was probably the most practical. I think the remedy to these situations is to skip the range sometimes, get out there and shoot some soda cans, or playing cards anything else in the woods. As a kid I remember shooting little games amongst friends and always upping the ante on the shots. My competition days definatley prepped me for pressure situations, but the times calling shots and free aiming at cans with my buddies keeps me relatively accustomed to a strange position. Let me know what you guys think, or any awkward situations you have been in to make that shot! I know a lot of you hunters have been there already, but I know many people who have not, maybe this will get you out of the range routine at least for one weekend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good write up, I've only shot at a range once, rather practice in the field.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Have to agree, practice in the field is much better. Sure go to the range and sight it in but then go to the field and verify the gun still shoots when you are holding it in the actual hunting conditions or positions.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Red, for posing the self-examination question.

It all has to do with understanding personal limitations and not kidding ourselves by attempting crazy stuff just because [insert your asinine rationale here]. *Simple rule that covers all hunting situations*: If you can't do it 9 out of 10 times, you are out of your league and have set yourself up for an unethical shot.

We owe it to the animals and the future of hunting to be better than that. It's not about trying; it's about doing.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Field conditions are way more dicey than shooting off a bench. But in my opinion both disciplines play their part. Bench shooting teaches technique such as breathing, trigger control and what-not. Field teaches lead, follow through and other necessary tools. Each are very important. Besides, any practice is good practice, be it from a bench or from sticks. I put more emphasis on being better at hunting, notably, stalking. Know your limitation with your weapon, and make your shot better. I've let trophy deer walk, because I knew I couldn't make the awkward shot. Thats hunting. Thats knowing your limits. But does field practice fix the awkward shot problem. Probably not. It's still an awkward shot. The trick is to be a better hunter, and make that shot angle better. I believe we've just uncovered one of my best kept secrets of predator hunting. This is a great way to become a better hunter and shooter, while you're waiting for that tag.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I shoot from the bench for load workup and then start shooting standing, for two reasons, is that I refuse to carry the bench with me and the second reason is that if I can shoot profecient standing most of the time I will be able to shoot in the field with only having to figure out distance of the shot. I have used a range finder only one time in the field and the rest if the time I have to estamate distance. I have one basic rule and that is never put the cross hairs over the level of the back, better to miss under and be able to see the bullet hit the ground and know how much you are off, for those of us that who need help that way.


----------

